# Did Aurora ever make a PT-109?



## tullaberry (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Sorry to say that I am not privy to the exciting in and outs of model collecting, although I do love old kits for sure.
I came by an oddity that I am hoping someone out there may have some knowledge on.
It a plastic kit of the famed PT-109, in a plastic display that reads Aurora Famous Fighters. Someone says that it is a factory built store display. But, I cannot find any reference to an Aurora PT-109 issued kit. Did Aurora ever make a PT-109?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think that might be an old Linberg kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

My initial thought was Linberg as well. And I had a motorized one as well - maybe Revell :cheers2:

But this was on ebay. Is it what you have?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vtg-A...264215?hash=item1ed60e0e17:g:nakAAOSwnVhaOaG9


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> My initial thought was Linberg as well. And I had a motorized one as well - maybe Revell :cheers2:
> 
> But this was on ebay. Is it what you have?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vtg-A...264215?hash=item1ed60e0e17:g:nakAAOSwnVhaOaG9


That's Revell's 1/72 PT-109 kit. My guess is that the builder used the Aurora display case to keep it from getting dusty.

I'm far from being an authority on the matter, but as far as I know Aurora never produced a kit of the PT-109.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think its a built prototype, never in production.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Far as I know it was a Revell kit, in 1/72 scale.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

You can see where the clear top has been re-stapled too. Aurora wouldn't have had a prototype made up and then put it in a store display. As far as I remember they never had a prototype of PT-109.


----------

